# Calling All Campers!



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Gentlemen and ladies who camp, which tents and accessory camping equipment would you recommend? 

Husband's birthday is approaching. I finally cottoned on the other day that he's been mentioning us taking camping trips. He said he likes the vintage Coleman coolers for camping. I'd never even heard of the brand Coleman until now. All we currently own are sleeping bags and the mats to put under them. What would be in your camping wish lists or suggestions for a 'starter-kit'?


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

heartsbeating said:


> Gentlemen and ladies who camp, which tents and accessory camping equipment would you recommend?
> 
> Husband's birthday is approaching. I finally cottoned on the other day that he's been mentioning us taking camping trips. He said he likes the vintage Coleman coolers for camping. I'd never even heard of the brand Coleman until now. All we currently own are sleeping bags and the mats to put under them. What would be in your camping wish lists or suggestions for a 'starter-kit'?


Some good questions anyone will want to ask before giving much advice:

Are you camping out of the car, or do you plan to walk in off road and camp? If you have to pack it in, it will be different because you have to keep the weight down.

If camping out the car, are you thinking minimalist, or comfort camping? 

How big is your car?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Hmm, I don't know if I am the right person to answer this since I loathe camping (10 years in infantry). That said depending upon how serious you both are, a first aid kit is pretty much essential and amongst all the usual items one should also include laxatives and the other ones that clog you up, plus don't forget electrolytes just in case.

Gore-Tex lined footwear and jackets though not a necessity are always a good idea, if you both get into it in a big way and go walking as well Gore-Tex bivvy bags are an excellent investment, CamleBak's are nice as well.

A gas stove is also very handy and can include the lightweight varieties that go in the backpack or larger one's that fit into a trailer. If you're just giving it a go hexamine tablets and stoves albeit smelly work quite well. Although it is worth noting in my experience civilian hexemine sux compared to military stuff.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

ScrambledEggs said:


> Some good questions anyone will want to ask before giving much advice:
> 
> Are you camping out of the car, or do you plan to walk in off road and camp? If you have to pack it in, it will be different because you have to keep the weight down.
> 
> ...


Good questions. And so the camping lessons commence. I hadn't even considered camping out of the car. Mid-size vehicle, good trunk space. It would be 'walk in and camp' style.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Personal said:


> Hmm, I don't know if I am the right person to answer this since I loathe camping (10 years in infantry). That said depending upon how serious you both are, a first aid kit is pretty much essential and amongst all the usual items one should also include laxatives and the other ones that clog you up, plus don't forget electrolytes just in case.
> 
> Gore-Tex lined footwear and jackets though not a necessity are always a good idea, if you both get into it in a big way and go walking as well Gore-Tex bivvy bags are an excellent investment, CamleBak's are nice as well.
> 
> A gas stove is also very handy and can include the lightweight varieties that go in the backpack or larger one's that fit into a trailer. If you're just giving it a go hexamine tablets and stoves albeit smelly work quite well. Although it is worth noting in my experience civilian hexemine sux compared to military stuff.


I almost booked a hotel stay. With him mentioning camping, why go for a comfy bed with room service when we can make s'mores instead? First aid kit is a good idea and adding gas stove to the list. I'll keep the other recommendations in the back-pocket. Thanks Personal.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Don't forget bug repellant, mosquitos plus midges and all that...


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Plus if you are going to use a tent, I encourage you both to practice erecting it and taking it down at least twice before you go camping, lest you arrive somewhere in the dark with an unfamiliar tent and it's raining cats and dogs. I would also recommend you treat your tent with Scotchguard as well (do let it dry thoroughly before putting it away for use).

Also if you want a good brew mug that can be used on a stove, try to get an American or Australian (which is a copy of the US version) cups canteen steel (kidney cup). Then add a strip of electrical tape just below the lip of that cup helps to ensure you don't burn your lips. Avoid the British Army cups canteen steel with the flimsy handles like Bear Grylls uses, those cups are absolute rubbish, also with the US version you can easily thread tea bag paper tag through it to keep it away from the flame while brewing.

P.S. if you want to make a good "bush brew" use two sugars, Earl Grey Tea, and use sweetened condensed milk from a tube instead of real milk or that UHT stuff.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

If you're walking in it is best to use a pack that has your sleeping gear and tent + pegs etc separated from your food water clothing etc. Tents can get dirty you don't want to mix them with your other things.

You should also be mindful of leaving food out or unsealed in any manner since that will attract unwanted visitors. Also don't forget a few heavy duty garbage bags, plus toilet paper those are essential just in case. It is also a good idea to bring an entrenching tool/small shovel if you go somewhere without toilet facilities.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

This is incredibly confusing. Vintage Coleman coolers have a steel wall.  Very good quality, Not something you want to carry further than from the truck to the boat. Tents, Well how much do you, want to spend? Coleman tents and sleeping bags are pretty much at the low end of quality. How far are you walking to the camp site? I consider myself a Car camper since I never pack my gear 5 miles, only a half mile or 1 km. 

Some important factors when choosing a tent: Weight, how far will you have to pack it. Floor space including gear. Head room (do you need to stand up inside?) Quality (is this a 2-3 nights per year, or a 20 nights per year accommodation?) What seasons will you be camping. there are summer tents, 3 season tents (spring, summer, and fall) and 4 season tents (winter too). If it rains a lot where you camp it would be prudent to move up to a three season tent. 

What other uses will your camping gear have? Kids, Scouts, emergency situations?


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

For a first trip I'd highly recommend a car camping trip--that way you can get your feet wet and err on the side of having more than you might actually need, and don't have to consider how much things weigh or how efficiently it's packed. That being said, the more I camp, the more minimalist I get. I hate putting stuff away when we get home. 

Look for a park with drive-in camp grounds where you park right at your camp site. Often such sites have a fire pit and firewood nearby at a decent price--if you intend to make a fire (which, in my opinion, is essential to any camp site!) We always cook over the fire, and don't own a stove. 

Tents are improving all the time and are so much easier to set up than they used to be, but I agree with Personnal that you definitely want to do a trial run before your camping trip. If you're not packing it on your back for long distances, get one that sleeps one to two more people than will actually be using it. You might be more than just sleeping in it, ahem, and it's nice to have a little room to move around or even hang out in if it's raining or whatever. Take a heavy tarp to set it up on top of--it will protect the bottom of your tent from rips and tears and dampness. 

I'm a gear hog when it comes to camping, but you really don't need all that much. I'd suggest putting money into a good tent, bags, and sleeping pads, and then add slowly from there once you've gone a few times and decide on the type of camping you want to do. If you're going to stick with car camping, you can save money because you won't have to invest in the pricier lightweight backpacking gear and clothing. 

There are a ton of sites with good reviews of camping gear--just Google for them. 

We car camp with the kids quite a bit, but I've backpacked, too. Really quite different experiences. Nothing makes me happier than having camp-style bacon, eggs, potatoes and coffee in the woods!


----------



## prospect (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't post much but this one has my attention. We love to camp but don't do it nearly as much as we would like. As far as tents go, I would highly recommend the eureka copper canyon. It comes in several different models as to how many people can sleep in it. We got a 6 person so that we can store our clothes and stuff inside. I love that the walls of the tent are vertical so that you can stand up to change clothes. Also, I live in the South so we have a thunderstorm every day it seems. The eureka has never leaked. And I can put it up in about 5 minutes by myself.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Take a look at Cabela's, and LL Beans. They sell quality stuff. 

Tent...and get a good one. 
Air mattresses. (much better than foam pads) 
You have to cook....so you need a cooking & eating gear. And stuff to wash the dishes in. A 'mini-kitchen' more or less. 
May or may not be able to have a campfire, so a camping stove is a real good idea. 
Always pack rope, and some tarps. Rain happens. 
Of course, the obvious, like water & food. 
If it's going to be a few or several days, camp showers are awfully nice, if you are looking at uncivilized places. Also good use for the tarps. 

It's a long list....there's a start.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Just for illustration. I'm going to compare the Eureka copper canyon (4) ( thanks @prospect ) to my similarly sized Kelty Parthenon (4)

Both are tall tents that you can stand up in if you are under 6' tall.
The Kelty is a 3 season tent. The Eureka is a Summer only tent.
The Kelty includes a multi configurable vestibule (front porch) area that you can use to keep your gear dry. The Eureka has no similar feature.
The Kelty has an aluminum alloy pole system. The Eureka has a combination steel and fiberglass pole system.
The Kelty is quite complex to set up. I've not set up the Eureka but the reviews are good.
The Kelty weighs 2 pounds more than the Eureke.
The Kelty costs 2 times what the Eureka costs. 

I'm very happy with my Kelty I also have a smaller Kelty Ridgeline, for overnight trips, or when my wife is not camping with me. But I start camping as soon as the snow is mostly off the ground, And continue until I can't take it any more. What tent you should buy depends a lot on your camping style. 

Both of these tents cost a lot more than similar Coleman tents. I generally see Coleman tents as a one year investment. There are other quality tent makers out there, and we haven't even talked about canvas, which would weigh 2x as much, and be more difficult to care for. Kelty and Eureka make a good comparison because in the expensive tent category they are the low cost leaders. (I tell you this knowing what you are going to think when you see the Eureka's price on Amazon. 

Last summer I started hammock camping. I take a small ground cloth (not required but keeps my socks clean) a hammock $30 -$100, and a Kelty Noah's Tarp 9x9 (wait for a sale $50) When you throw in a good set of tree straps (protects the tree) I've spent more than a Walmart tent, and air mattress. These simple minimalist things will out last 4 Walmart tents, and I sleep like a baby. This is not for beginners. 

OK aside from tents which you hinted at you asked for "starter kit" ideas. I've camped with a lot of 12 year old rank amateurs and the 2 things that their mothers send with them that take up room and weight and just don't work are Towels and Pillows. I recommend the following alternatives as tested and comfortable. inflateable pillow, and Microfiber towel the 20 x 40 size is really enough. if you plan on camping in freezing weather get a better inflatable pillow as that one tends to fail when it freezes. 
On the topic of inflateables: Air mattresses are great when it's warm, but when it gets cold it's being surrounded with cold air (like in the hammock). There are many alternatives, but it would take paragraphs to fully discuss them.


----------



## Zanne (Dec 7, 2012)

.


----------



## Forever27 (Mar 15, 2015)

Fun thread!

A 6 person tent with plenty of vertical headroom should be ideal for the two of you – plenty of extra room for stashing stuff during the night.

Some nice extras –

Fold-up table
Vinyl Tablecloth
Disposable plates/utensils – washing/cleaning at campsites can be a pain
Portable Coleman stove – not the grill – these are wonderful
Lantern
Charcoal/lighter fluid – makes fire starting really easy

Keep a list of all the stuff you bring, then update it after the trip. It’s amazing how much stuff you need to make things work well and efficiently.

We love to go car camping in the national parks. I also do backpacking with some guys only – it’s funny downsizing to 20 lbs to carry on your back.

Have a great time!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Most of my stuff is Coleman. Never lets me down. Personal hit it spot on with the Gore-tex if you're going to be in cold damp weather.

Also a magnesium bar fire-starter. It's lightweight, never runs out (almost never) and works in wet weather--assuming you can find some dry wood.


----------



## Zanne (Dec 7, 2012)

.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Depending on how often you plan on going hearts,it might be worth your while to get a footprint groundsheet. It will save wear and tear on the tent groundsheet and provide extra insulation.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, camp chairs are a must if you're car camping! 

Some other things I have on my list--some have already been mentioned:

small basin for washing dishes, sponge
dish soap
a few bandanas (you can use them for wash clothes and towels in a pinch)
small dish towel/hand towel (the thinner the better so it dries quickly) or microfiber towel
net bag 
heavy duty aluminum foil
foil cake pans (we use the small ones)
a good sharp knife for food
good sharp utility knife
clothes line
telescoping cook forks (for marshmallows, hot dogs, etc)
grill fork/flipper/tongs
can opener if you have canned food
oven mitt (we cook on cast iron and the handles get HOT!)
cast iron skillet
kettle for boiling water
insulated mugs (coffee, soup, hot cocoa, etc)
heavy duty plastic utensils (we wash and reuse)
paper cups, paper plates, paper towels, wet wipes
plastic table cloth
lighter/newspaper/firestart
flashlights/lanterns/head lamp (check the batteries before you go!)
couple gallons water for cooking, drinking, cleaning up
stuff sacks (make great pillows--just fill them with your clothes)


Good camp food
potatoes
bacon
eggs
eng muffins
hot dogs
baked beans
corn on the cob
zuchinni/squash/onion
coffee/tea/cocoa
ramen noodles
marshmallows
pop tarts
olive oil
salt & pepper
LOTS of butter, lol

If the fire pit has a grate, you're golden. You can cook in the foil pans, or wrap the food in foil, or use a cast iron skillet. 

Now I'm all jazzed for a camping trip with the kids. Hurry up summer!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

And make sure to keep your food tightly sealed OUTSIDE of your car. Otherwise a hungry bear could injure himself demolishing your windshield, which would totally suck for the bear.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Mr. Nail said:


> This is incredibly confusing. Vintage Coleman coolers have a steel wall. Very good quality, Not something you want to carry further than from the truck to the boat.


More on the vintage Coleman cooler. He likes the design and would have it for holding drinks outside, friends over, using the grill. That scenario. As well as road-tripping and camping.

You have asked good questions. Thanks for your posts!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

GettingIt said:


> I'm a gear hog when it comes to camping, but you really don't need all that much. I'd suggest putting money into a good tent, bags, and sleeping pads, and then add slowly from there once you've gone a few times and decide on the type of camping you want to do. If you're going to stick with car camping, you can save money because you won't have to invest in the pricier lightweight backpacking gear and clothing.
> 
> There are a ton of sites with good reviews of camping gear--just Google for them.


I loved the excitement in your post. I've camped once before. Yes, just once. A colleague lent us his tent. It was a small one they'd outgrown. It was cozy. Worked at the time but it sounds wise to get one with a bit more room. Parking near the camp site seems the way to go. Hubs will want to cook with fire. I'm thinking a gas stove might be handy though.

Nothing makes me happier than having camp-style bacon, eggs, potatoes and coffee.... in the comforts of a hotel. I kid!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Lurkster said:


> It's a long list....there's a start.


Or plan B .....get him a hammock and box of cigars. Done.

Thanks for the starter list and store suggestions!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Mr. Nail said:


> There are many alternatives, but it would take paragraphs to fully discuss them.


What you (and others) have offered here is really helpful and the kind of advice and suggestions I was looking for. Like anything, when you get really into it, there's usually a whole sub-culture and rabbit whole of options and knowledge... starting at the basics is good. I would have packed pillows, for example.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Zanne said:


> Or, you could just go Glamping...


Now we're talking! While I'd be all about that, it's not going to be what hubs has in mind when he mentions camping. We have friends who have been encouraging us to join them on their trips too. I'm resigning to embracing the inevitable. I'd rather pay for mid-range quality and lean into the experience.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

GettingIt said:


> Good camp food


You're the badass chick that survives the zombies, I can tell. 

:grin2:

How long would you typically camp for? We have cast iron skillets so we'd take those. And I'll admit, I'd go disposable plates. I love the tip that Personal gave about the tape on the cup so it doesn't burn your lip. Bear Grylls, eat your heart out.


----------



## EVG39 (Jun 4, 2015)

If you are in the USA, before you plunk down all that money for camping gear, look into whether your state or a neighboring state park system offers rent-a camp sites. These are campsites fully set up and ready to go with tents, cots and sometimes lanterns as well. You would need sleeping and cooking gear but not much else, so your initial investment to become campers is low. We tent camp a lot but over the years we have rented yurts at a couple of state parks for larger groups and it was really a good fit for novice campers seeking to get their feet wet. If you could do this for a season you would probably find out whether you are a camping family or not. Good Luck


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

@heartsbeating ,
If you do decide to go with a hammock for the birthday I have some suggestions there as well. Also inflatable pillows need a pillowcase, something I forgot to mention. Pillow cases are light and pack easily and can be used to stow your dirty laundry for the return trip, if it is a one night camp. Or if you are handy or like to sew you can make a custom flannel pillowcase that fits your inflatable. 

There has been some talk about camping destinations. Many States have great State parks. I live between 2 states that have great national parks. Last summer I camped at Cape Disappointment WA ***** 5 star, Cape Lookout OR, ***** , Emigrant Springs OR, ***, And a lot of Scout camps. Those in WA and OR were State parks and I was able to reserve campsites online before the trip.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

EVG39 said:


> If you are in the USA, before you plunk down all that money for camping gear, look into whether your state or a neighboring state park system offers rent-a camp sites.


What he said for 1st time campers. These facilities usually have toilets and some even have showering stations, although only cold water.

If there is no shower station, BABY WIPES!

Don't go hardcore your 1st time out. Don't want to go nuclear, had a girl do that on the 3rd day of our camp out in Yosemite in a group of 15. Just went full nuke on her BF, so he had to drive her all the way back home, which was a 7hr drive one way!!! The final straw was having to bathe in a tiny creak with everyone else. I guess scooping ICE COLD water to rinse yourself off just finally pushed her over the edge along with seeing a bunch of half naked people (in undies) getting cleaned up all around her.

Complaints, no showers, no toilets, crappy food, sleeping on the floor of a tent, too cold at night, too hot during the day, the bugs were killing her and alot more colorful words that she used.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I loved Oregon's state park website. You could sort by campgrounds with showers.


----------



## BookOfJob (Jul 6, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> ...I've camped once before....


This:



GettingIt said:


> For a first trip I'd highly recommend a car camping trip--that way you can get your feet wet and err on the side of having more than you might actually need, and don't have to consider how much things weigh or how efficiently it's packed


would be great route to take by the husband.

A regular coleman tent for 4 or 6 people and a stove will be a good place to start (Are you hauling an entire tribe? How many people?) If kids are big enough, it will be more fun for them to erect their own tent.

Don't overpack, don't buy too many things in case the camping excursions don't stick well with the family members.... I've always thought that if we camp more often, then the more sophisticated we will be (in terms of equipment purchase).


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions and recommendations so far. 

And, it's just the two of us.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Heartsbeating, when you're ready to buy gear, check out theclymb.com. They sell high end outdoor gear discounted as much as 70%. I've bout a few things there over the years that I wouldn't otherwise been able to afford. I got my sleeping bag there, a sweet lightweight back pack, a great waterproof shell, and mountain biking gear. One thing to be aware of: any returns are for store credit only, not cash back. 

They have killer deals pretty frequently--just check regularly. Sometimes you can get high quality stuff for a song.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Rei house brand tents are really good. I have a half dome and quarter dome. Both good tents that will work for car camping or backpacking.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Second piece of gear you need is a stove. For car camping I like a Coleman 2 burner propane. Simpler than white gas. For backpacking a jetboil is a great place to start. I like the jetboil sol because it can be used in the cold.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mr. Nail said:


> I loved Oregon's state park website. You could sort by campgrounds with showers.


Oregon is an awesome place to go camping. My favorite place we've stayed there so far had nothing except pit toilets. We bought a shower tent specifically for that trip.

I have camped all my life. We have a tent trailer right now, but tented for a long time. Haven't done the backpack camping thing though - places we camp have to be accessible by vehicle 

My list is a spreadsheet that's 11 pages long :grin2:

Coleman today sadly has almost all of their stuff made in China  They used to be the premier camping brand. If you can find an old steel Coleman cooler that would be very cool.

I freaking LOOOOVE camping and wish I could do it for 50 weeks of the year and work for 2 instead of the other way around!!!!! Although we go for weekends a lot, and also places I can drive to work from.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

hearts,

I've only gone once. It was thirty years ago. I'm really tense reading this and what little I know of you. I know you love him and want to please him. 

There is a woman at work who goes "camping" with her husband. She loves it. They have a large truck and pull a 27 feet long trailer behind it. She said they got rid of the 32? or 35? feet long trailer they used to have. She said it was a little too much to keep clean. She is a nice woman and a gentle person. 

She said they always stay at one of these places. Camping Reservations, Campgrounds and Campsites| KOA

They unhook the trailer and use the truck for driving around, if they have to. 

Tent camping is a whole different world. You may even want to consider renting a cabin somewhere. Many folks do that. Some allow fires and you might have to use an outhouse. You may have to send hubs out with a corn broom to knock down spider webs and check for them lying around. 

With tent camping, you will want to be close to a place to go, or you will want to look up how to dig a hole and cover it when done. You will want to get a shovel for that. 

Yes, I'm trying to shock you a little, just as the cold bath in the creek would. It isn't the easiest thing in the world to go camping in a tent in the mountains. Fozzy is correct, depending on where you go. There could be bears. Though most would not bother you, like black bears. Some, could, like grizzlies in the Rockies. It would be more likely to be bothered by raccoons, skunks, opossums, spiders, bees, mosquitoes and sometimes black flies. 

Personally, I'd go with renting a camp. Let me give you a few examples I know of near where I used to go twenty years ago. 

Lodging - Inns, Resorts, Cabins, Camps, Lodges - Cook Forest, Clear Creek Area Business Directory

Forest County - Cabins & Cottages

It's fun, safe, there are places to eat and shop, get icecream or a glass of wine. You can rent canoes for a couple of hours, or overnight. You can take guided tours on paths through the woods and not worry about getting lost. There are still bears around, though they don't bother much other than a dumpster. There are quaint shops and hour or two long stories and tours. I'm not telling you to go to this place. I'm giving you an example of what you might want to consider. 

You can also build a fire and cook on it outside, then go inside and sleep in relative comfort without so much fear of the unknown. If I know you, this type of camping would be ideal and your husband would be able to go fishing, take nature walks and ride a horse on a trail with you. Seems like a pretty decent compromise and you could easily entertain a few friends. 

Cook Forest Pennsylvania

I am not against tent camping. I even fished for my dinner, which I caught for myself and my girlfriend, who became my first wife. Though, I would not do it again. I'm too old and have enjoyed too many "luxuries" to go back to that. I would get a sore back from sleeping on the ground. It rained and we touched the inside of the tent and it dripped from then on. Digging a trench around the tent for the drainage of rainwater was a chore. Don't know if that is even done any more, but I was told I had to do it. We even took hours to collect fire wood from dry downed trees lying around. We had to cut branches and downed limbs with a bow saw or chop with an ax. I imagine you can buy some firewood and haul it in. Believe me, if you use much, it burns fast and you need more than you think. 

Lots to think about. Good luck hearts. I mean that. I care.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

2ntnuf said:


> hearts,
> 
> I've only gone once. It was thirty years ago. I'm really tense reading this and what little I know of you. I know you love him and want to please him.
> 
> Lots to think about. Good luck hearts. I mean that. I care.


Your entire post has me smiling. Thank you! I appreciate the consideration and care you are demonstrating. And I like the mention of wine and ice-cream. 

I'm of a different mindset though and can be quite adaptable when I want to be. I did enjoy camping the time before. We have also stayed in a basic cabin... camping style toilet and shower outside. I use the term shower loosely. It was also out in the elements, no-one around though. I rolled with it, had a cold morning shower outside and started the day. He waited until we got home that night for a hot shower. I'm not as precious as I may appear haha. We have a log-fire at home, own wood supply. 

This life goes in a flash. If camping is something he wants to explore and share with me (and friends) then I'm in. I consider staying in a cabin instead of camping proper, would be like watching a concert at home instead of catching the live show. Sometimes it pays to get out and be a little uncomfortable. 

Gotta make the most of these experiences and try it while we can.


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

The principles of camping (for me) are comfortable, warm, dry, and well fed. 

Tents seem to be covered, so I'll start with our kitchen kit. It's a medium duffle (lots of pockets, nice stiff back, and wheels) that is the heart and soul of our operation. It is stocked with 1 medium non-stick frying pan, a lightweight "Russian doll" pot set (several nested sizes of pots with detachable handle), a tea kettle, hot pads, a set of inexpensive plastic utensils (spatula, spoon, ladle), small and medium cutting boards, a kitchen knife kit that my wife found at Costco, tongs, collapsible skewers, cheap plastic dishes that stack well, re-usable plastic eating utensils, three wash bins, a small bottle of bleach, and camp soap. It also has at least two BBQ grill igniters.

Sounds like a lot, but honestly most of it was purchased at Wal Mart for very little. We don't care if it gets lost, melted, or otherwise damaged (which happens). Everything fits (with a little organization). Most of the smaller stuff fits nicely in the wash bins. When it's time to start prepping for the trip I just add paper towels, our spice kit, and cooking oil (things that attract bugs or pests while in storage) and put it in the car. I know that everything is there in one neat "chuck box". I have cast iron cookware that I will take if the menu calls for it. 

A second, smaller kit contains first aid supplies, flashlights, and wet weather gear, toilet paper (because you never can be sure that there will be any at vault toilets!), and ditty bags.

Depending on the length of the trip, I often won't bother with anything other than a stove but a lantern is always nice. I have a "propane tree" that attaches to a large propane container (and hoses) for the appliances, but on longer trips that involve multiple stops I'll just go with small bottles.

Because I never know how far it will be to the nearest spigot, I have an 8 gallon water jug. I use the inexpensive two burner camp stoves that use LP gas.

Doing dishes in camp is not a perfect proposition. I can use any of the pots to boil water as necessary. The 3 wash bins are for soapy water, rinse water, and bleach water. After washing and rinsing the dishes, they get dipped in the bleach water to help ensure that no funky bacteria grows and ruins our outing.

As for sleeping, inexpensive sleeping bags are okay. You can put one inside of another, or add a bag liner for nights where you are expecting a chill. I have both down and poly backpacking bags, but for car camping I prefer an old (cheap) Coleman with a broken zipper and a wool blanket. I put a wool rug on the ground, layer the bag and blanket and my wife and I can snuggle up together under it. For really cold trips we use separate bags.

That's the basics, anyway. Have fun!

Edited to add that we used to have a "pop up" camper for many years. We now prefer a tent, except when it's raining incessantly.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

for what it's woth, My husband has a Cabelas stainless steel cooler. He says it's better than Yetti.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Forgot to mention, we have a steel Coleman cooler. Bought it 35-40 years ago. 
It doesn't work near as well as any of our newer plastic coolers, Igloo or Coleman brand. 
I don't know if the construction & insulation is the same on the newer steel Colemans, but looking online they appear the same, and now wildly expensive. 

Also agree with others. The Coleman stuff is NOT what it used to be, and most comes from China.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> Good questions. And so the camping lessons commence. I hadn't even considered camping out of the car. Mid-size vehicle, good trunk space. It would be 'walk in and camp' style.


I think what he means is the difference between car camping (what you describe) and backpacking.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Lurkster said:


> Forgot to mention, we have a steel Coleman cooler. Bought it 35-40 years ago.
> It doesn't work near as well as any of our newer plastic coolers, Igloo or Coleman brand.
> I don't know if the construction & insulation is the same on the newer steel Colemans, but looking online they appear the same, and now wildly expensive.
> 
> Also agree with others. The Coleman stuff is NOT what it used to be, and most comes from China.


The vintage coolers can be pricey, add shipping too. I've been looking at them but hesitant because of this. We ended up talking about it. He digs the design but hadn't realized the price (and with shipping) and didn't think it was worthwhile. We'll look for an alternative after his birthday.

But... he doesn't know what else I have up my sleeve!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Thank you, campers. I've checked out all the recommendations posted. I visited a store and noticed things I would have overlooked without your suggestions and questions. For starting out, this is what I have purchased

Coleman 6p instant tent (allowing room for our gear and potentially, the dogs too)
Queen air bed 
Ground sheet
Inflatable pillows
Microfiber towels
Outdoor first aid kit
Waterproof matches and fire blanket (seemed like a good idea in the store)

Planning to get a 2 burner propane, after the next paycheck. Other items needed, we can shop for together.

Got it all home. Where to hide all this stuff before his birthday? It was a bit ridiculous carrying the tent around our home, figuring this out. It didn't fit under the guest bed, or top of the closet, or about 4 other places. Ended up pulling Xmas boxes out of closet, piled the gear in, then strategically placed the boxes back.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

pplwatching said:


> The principles of camping (for me) are comfortable, warm, dry, and well fed.


That sounds like a great principle!




pplwatching said:


> That's the basics, anyway. Have fun!


Thank you!

I'm thinking of getting a (manly-looking) notebook for us to plan camping trips and destinations together.


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> Coleman 6p instant tent (allowing room for our gear and potentially, the dogs too)
> Queen air bed


I have a couple of problems with air beds, one of which is pets. Their nails (or burrs they drag in) can puncture the mattress - and you end up sleeping on the ground. Also, any malfunction in the pump or seal - and you end up sleeping on the ground. Obviously people like them, but so your experience may vary.

The second issue is the cold. Most air mattresses (not to be confused with thermal sleeping pads) conduct heat away from my body and sometimes have a convection effect. Then, when things cool down overnight the air loses volume, and I sink into the mattress. I wake up feeling like a corpse. 

Again, your mileage will vary and the overnight low temperatures in your area will make a difference. You want might bring along some kind of insulating layer.

Anyways, sounds like your husband is in for a treat! Happy birthday to him.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

pplwatching said:


> I have a couple of problems with air beds, one of which is pets. Their nails (or burrs they drag in) can puncture the mattress - and you end up sleeping on the ground. Also, any malfunction in the pump or seal - and you end up sleeping on the ground. Obviously people like them, but so your experience may vary.
> 
> The second issue is the cold. Most air mattresses (not to be confused with thermal sleeping pads) conduct heat away from my body and sometimes have a convection effect. Then, when things cool down overnight the air loses volume, and I sink into the mattress. I wake up feeling like a corpse.
> 
> ...


It's good to read of your experiences. I hadn't considered the dogs puncturing them. We'll see how it goes. 

And thanks! I'm lining up a celebration with friends. I think it's going to be a good one


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

It appears that people on this thread participate in real camping.

It's odd, but I live in a rural area, and when people talk about going camping around here, they mean driving their camper(complete with all the conveniences of home) abot 15 miles to a local state park, parking in a camping area that simulates living in a trailer park, and spending the weekend.

I'd rather watch paint dry, but a real camping trip sounds fun.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a travel trailer too. We use it for traveling and sometimes as a base camp. Went last year to Rushmoore, Yellowstone, Kansas City and a bunch of mtb races and concerts. Taking it to Moab in June. Trailering is fun, but it's not camping.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

southbound said:


> but a real camping trip sounds fun.


Agreed. 

Coincidentally, friends just shared photos of their camping trip. Beautiful landscapes and starry skies.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Best thing you can do, is make a few lists. One for kitchen & cooking type stuff, another for the gear, like tents, air mattresses, tarps etc. 

Here's the deal, you will forget something. Maybe as simple as a coffee pot, or necessities like toilet paper. (Ask me how I know) 
You learn, and add it to the list for next time. 

We have a list, which is over 35 years old when we started it. A copy stays in the boxes the camping gear is in, and it goes on all our camping trips, so when we do forget something, or want to add something, we do it right then.

It is easy to forget if you wait till later. (Again, ask me how I know)


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

The excited reaction with a big smile as he realized it was a tent, 'No sh!t... really?!' 

He loved it. Most of all, he loved that it was something we could do together. I did manage to get a camping-themed journal for our planning. I didn't end up getting the propane burner - instead funds were put towards a celebration with friends which was good times all 'round. This camping gear is a good starting point, the rest we can build upon together. Thanks for your help!


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

If you want the best tents out there...

The Best Backpacking Tent | OutdoorGearLab

http://www.outdoorgearlab.com/Best-Camping-Tent


Each of those brands has tents for 1 all the way up to 8 people. Browse their website and you'll see. Big Agnes is a very popular high quality tent brand. Can't go wrong with them.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm prolly a day late and a dollar short...a good ole luggable Lou with bags and kitty liter. This is in case the camp restrooms are a bit far from your campsite. I don't like pee trips in the middle of the night. A 6" USB clip fan and a battery power pack to cool you off a bit in a stuffy tent. I bought a 12,000 Ah power pack at Best Buy for $20. I use my fan three nights in a row and keep my phone charged up with this nifty little device. I love camping, but I gotta have some basic creature comforts too... ;-)

Speaking of camping...what about stealth camping, boondocking, and camper conversions? My Honda Element works great for this type of camping!


----------



## jdawg2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

Not sure what you decided but you can get cheapy air mattresses for like 15-25 bucks with a pump. A good sleeping back cures any heat losses don't have to just use regular blankets.

Sleeping on hard ground is no fun. I can't speak for others but even with two 80 pound goldens I've never had a puncture in an air mattress.

Another option is cots but they will cost you more and take up more space when transporting and storing.

https://www.campmor.com/ is a great online source of camping gear. I am also a fan of LL Bean gear. Having the right gear makes a huge difference. Comfort is important. Nothing like having a camp fire crackling on a late Summer/early Fall night. Throw on some food and stare at the stars. 



heartsbeating said:


> It's good to read of your experiences. I hadn't considered the dogs puncturing them. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> And thanks! I'm lining up a celebration with friends. I think it's going to be a good one


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

The reason this has taken so long to post is I had to find a good place to put it. This happened last Saturday and now it is Thursday. We were up visiting the Camp where Our kids work this summer and we had a half hour to kill. I just happened to have both of our hammocks in the truck. (she had me buy one for her, but has never got up the nerve to get in it) We found an empty Camp site and she set up her own hammock. tree straps and all. Got into it herself. Even got out without falling all by herself. She liked it so much she is thinking of sleeping in it on next weeks excursion. 

We will be at camp (the same one) for 7 days. We have to take care of kids while their parents attend training. Most of the cooking is done for us but we have a few days we will cook. 

So is anyone else camping this summer?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Mr. Nail said:


> She liked it so much she is thinking of sleeping in it on next weeks excursion.


I remember the first time I slept overnight in a hammock. 

Damn near froze to death when the temperature dropped into the 40s overnight. A single sleeping bag wasn't nearly enough insulation for 360 degrees of exposure.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

A good point @Festivus, I've used self inflating pads to combat that but earlier this spring I slept out in similar temperatures with a new insulated inflated pad. Q core That thing is amazing. It reflects your body heat back to you quite quickly. Expensive but well worth it. After my first night with it I went out and bought 2 more, for Wife and Daughter.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Festivus said:


> I remember the first time I slept overnight in a hammock.
> 
> Damn near froze to death when the temperature dropped into the 40s overnight. A single sleeping bag wasn't nearly enough insulation for 360 degrees of exposure.


This was exactly my experience as well and the temps were only in the 60s. The thing you need to control is the windchill by having a good liner which can be done. My son sleeps mostly in a hammock now when he camps unless we are using tarps only. 

For me a great night is always had in my backpacking tent. 

Another thing you can get him is a crazy creek chair..


----------

